# Children dating sites



## .Delete.

This is completely disgusting and sad. I am doing a research paper on dating sites and i decided to take it to a different level and research children dating sites. I was shocked by what i found, 10 and 11 year old children posting their names, phones numbers and links to their facebook's looking for partners. What the heck is this?! Where are their parents during all of this?!? I found this Are There Any Good Dating Sites For Kids Age 11? and was completely shocked. I know many of you on here have children, i would love to see what you think about all of this. I need opinions


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Gosh. Is it possible to make a pedophiles job any easier? Where are the parents...?


----------



## A knack for horses

I'm only 17 and have no children, and that just makes me sick to my stomach. This is why children are abducted so much more easily than they were in past decades.


----------



## TaMMa89

That makes me sad. Where's innocent childhood when children were able to be just children?

I highly doubt any of these kids are ready for things like that yet.


----------



## wannahorse22

poor kids. I don't think they realize how stupid they sound..


----------



## Sunny

God.... One that broke my heart was one on the link posted, "Look up my facebook page, you will see a picture of a kitten in a shoe."

So innocent, but so influenced by society.

It's ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westerncowgurl

oh my that is just sick


----------



## bigbull

its very sick they dont know who is at the other end of a computer


----------



## Shalani

Its sick! 
There's a post in there .... an 11yr old girl looking for a bad boy her age.
An 11yr old bad boy used to be the boy who was naughty in class.

Where are the parents ! Lets just invite all the pedo's into your home for a play date !! 
They might as well advertise themselves in the Predator classifieds .

Shame on the parents!


----------

